# Fotocélula (emisor-receptor) puerta garaje



## Vanzpp92 (Nov 9, 2009)

que onda

bueno pues estoy buscando integrar sensores a este diagrama
que me proporciono muy amablemente luisgrillo de este foro
bueno es que este diagrama se hizo con switch NA y NC 

y estaba pensando si podia cambiarlos por el B1(NA) que es el que detecta el carro
lo cambio por un sensor infrarrojo y el B2(NC) arriba dela puerta por un sensor fin de carrera
y el B3(NC) abajo de la puerta otro  sensor fin de carrera. a  y que creen
ustedes sobre cambiar el motor de CD a uno de pasos seria mas efectivo ?

Saludoss les dejo el diagrama

bueno lo que busco saber es si mi circuito seria efectivo si le hago esas
modificaciones o voy tener que contruir otro diagrama

o y otra cosita como veran soy apenas un estudiante
y no e visto mucho sobre reles me podrian decir que tipo
es el que esta en el diagrama


----------



## luisgrillo (Nov 9, 2009)

El relebador es uno de 3 polos 2 tiros (o algunos le dicen "relebador doble").

Cambiar el motor a uno de PAP seria meterle circuiteria mas compleja.


----------



## Vanzpp92 (Nov 10, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:


> El relebador es uno de 3 polos 2 tiros (o algunos le dicen "relebador doble").
> 
> Cambiar el motor a uno de PAP seria meterle circuiteria mas compleja.



okk mejor me quedo con CC 

a otra cosa seguro seguro que es 3 polos 2 tiros por que no lo encuentro

en ninguna parte (electronicas)


----------



## rogervm12 (Jun 16, 2010)

Me acabo de comprar un fotocelula (emisor-receptor), la idea es instalarla en la puerta enrollable de mi garaje. El problema que tengo es que la fotocelula se alimenta con 12V/24V DC o AC y no se de donde sacar esa corriente si de la caja de control de la puerta o de un transformador encapsulado aparte, la caja de comando tiene un transformador encapsulado de 230V a 24V. Os dejo el link de la web donde lo he comprado que sale el manual de instrucciones:

http://todoelectronica.com/fotocelula-1224-vacvdc-lecp-metros-p-8696.html

Aquí os dejo el manual de la caja de control de la puerta:

http://www.asturmatismos.com/files/upload/2456.pdf

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar un poco con este tema.

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Gustavo Fuentes (Jun 27, 2010)

Estimado amigo, un saludo cordial desde el Perú (Pais de los Incas)

Con respecto a tu consulta: Tu equipo tiene una alimentación de 12/24V DC. Entiendo en España la energía comercial de los domicilios es a 220V AC, entonces no te queda otra idea que utilizar un adaptador de 220VAC / 12/24V DC para que puedas utilizar esta fotocélula.

En cuanto a los adaptadores los hay electromagnéticos (con transformador) son relativamente voluminosos. Los hay también electrónicos (con semiconductor) son más caros pero livianos y pequeños. 

SI por razones de estética no quieres cables visibles o porque la ubicación de la fotocélula va estar empotrada y hay un ducto que comunica este punto con el tablero de tu domicilio, la idea es que acomodes este adaptador en el tablero y alimentes así la fotocélula. No temas por pérdidas de voltaje porque no creo exceda un cableado en DC de más de 30 metros (desde el tablero al punto de ubicación de la fotocélula).

Si tienes alguna consulta, con todo gusto a tus órdenes, mi mail es


----------



## rogervm12 (Jun 27, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Ya lo tengo todo instalado y funcionando perfectamente. Soldé un par de cables del receptor de la puerta del garaje y de allí ya salía a 12V. Yo me pensaba que estos receptores tendrían algun conector para poder conectar las fotocelulas pero ya veo que te las tienes que arreglar soldando y como uno pueda.

Muchas gracias por todo otra vez.

Saludos!


----------



## guerra1488 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola. Estoy haciendo un practica para clase que consiste en un circuito que mediante temporizadores manejemos la puerta de un garaje.

La explicación del circuito es la siguiente:
Llega luz a la LDR, activa el 1º 555 que a su vez activa un LED indicador de apertura de la puerta y un relé que hace girar al motor y éste cuando llegue arriba, activa un final de carrera que activa el 2º 555, tras un retardo de unos 2 minutos, la salida se activa y se enciende el LED de bajada y el relé, haciendo girar el motor, cuando llegue abajo, activa el final de carrera y el circuito se para. He incluido un pulsador para subir la puerta manualmente y otro para quitar la alimentación del 2º 555 para que la puerta quede arriba y quería introducir otro para que la puerta se pueda bajar manualmente.

La primera parte del circuito me funciona, pero cuando la puerta llega arriba, el 2º 555 no me realiza el tiempo de retardo y se activa directamente la salida bajando la puerta. Otro fallo y no se si sera solo en la simulación, que no se activan los transistores que activan los relés.
Otra cosa y que no lo se hacer, la alimentación para ponerla a 12V (nose si en Proteus se puede).

Nose si los valores de las resistencias son los adecuados para que en la realidad funcione.

Muchas gracias con vuestra ayuda y espero que me podáis ayudar.
Os adjunto el esquema y el fichero del circuito en Proteus.


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 11, 2011)

No parece buena idea que la puerta se cierre sola después de un tiempo. Podría estar pasando un coche. Mira lo que te envío.

Saludos.


----------



## guerra1488 (Jun 12, 2011)

Manuel muchas gracias, lo que pasa que el tuyo hay que estar pulsando todo el rato para que suba o baje. Yo quería que con una sola pulsacion lo hiciera solo. Ademas el 4017 no lo puedo utilizar... tiene que ser dos 555. Lo hice de otra forma para que pulses para subir manualmente o automaticamente con la luz y para bajar con una pulsación. Muchas gracias!!!!


----------

